# Camallanus worm, HELP!!!!!



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, my new tank definitely has Camallanus worms. So I have no clue how to treat this and what to do and I'm pretty sure if one fish has it they all do. Anyways, do you guys have any idea what to do.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

All you need is in this post (Courtesy of Patrick (mykiss) from Canadian Aquatics)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thx


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link to Pat's write-up. Is this something we should be treating as a routine thing? I deworm my horse routinely. What about fish? Would it be asking for drug-resistance to treat without seeing evidence of worms? I gather discus breeders/keepers deworm as routine?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

You can order levamisole online....I only deworm the discus b4 breeding them as a precaution.hth.

Parasite and Fungal Medications for Fish


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

greenfin said:


> Thanks for the link to Pat's write-up. Is this something we should be treating as a routine thing? I deworm my horse routinely. What about fish? Would it be asking for drug-resistance to treat without seeing evidence of worms? I gather discus breeders/keepers deworm as routine?


Camallanus Worms is definitely not something you should be treating unless you see it present. It is not very common. However deworming wilds and discus is pretty standard routine when you first get them (if they arent from a reputable source.)

Patrick should be selling Levasimole HCl as well.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

100 gram $29.75 for Levamisole even at our conversion with the American dollar PLUS shipping is a killer price.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wilds yes when you get them. Domestic if you feed foods or don't keep your tanks clean a deworming is good.or if you get new discus and you think they aren't acting right or from a supplier who doesn't have good husbandry. Years ago I got discus from a breeder in Ohio.loaded with tapeworm.got others from a good breeder I'm Michigan and never got a worm out of his. He kept his tanks clean and his fish strong and healthy. . Same as fill flukes . Stressed fidh get numbers multiplying. Parasites are opportunists. The best all round dewormer is Kusori . It works on capillaria , etc. levimasole definitely for camallanus worms or for hydra in shrimp tanks. Never seen or heard of a discus with camallanus woe,s unless a mixed tank and substrate.
Praziquantel
For tapeworm.
You most likely bought some fish that already had camallanus worms. Introduced it. 
Easiest to get from Patrick..close by.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah that's the last time I say “sure I'll take your entire tank" 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd definitely get the meds from Pat first - asap is best when dealing with Callamanus worms.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Saw a worm!!*

Okay, is this weird timing? I'm watching my female angelfish and she has a weird poop. No, it looks like one of these worms! It was there for a while and a few hours later I check and it's gone. So...do I get the drugs pronto? Or do I have time to get some shipped? I guess I could phone my vet and ask them if they have the drug. There is just the breeding pair in the tank but also 5 oto's and maybe 8 amanos. The oto's were added a month ago. Get the shrimp out and dose? Dose with the shrimp? Also, my plants and equipment have been cross-contaminating. So treat all the tanks?

I'm not liking this!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

We got it from 
A vet before. It's meant to be shrimp safe we treated
Our shrimp tank for hydra .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I also think that my fish has these worms. May need to get levamisol. Now, the problem is that I have a planted tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It's supposed to be plant safe but I do think the meds will hurt the plants a bit. You have no choice. You should treat asap anyways as the prognosis for fish surviving callamanus worms without any medication is very poor.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Takeout the plants so I can gravel vac when treating?


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

And put them where? In a bucket? What if there are eggs or critters on the plant, wouldn't that re-infest the tank? ARRRGGGH!! What a hassle! I will be phoning the vet tomorrow to see if they have the drug.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I was just thinking of letting them float within the tank for a few days while im treating the whole tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't take out the plants, everything needs to be treated.


----------

